# Bucks might cut ties...



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

with Mason soon.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/118479p-106798c.html


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Instead of losing money, Would the Bucks fans mind a trade to Seattle for Calvin Booth? He hasn't played much for Seattle since he signed and I'm sure they would like to get rid of him. At least you would get SOMETHING in return and he's younger with upside. He has yet to play 20 mpg. You never know what he could do in a different system. Just wondering......???????


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nothing against Mason (I met him, one of the nicest players I've ever met, he took time to chat a little bit and was more then happy to pose for a picture with me), but this is a good move for the Bucks. He would be either an eater of minutes for younger players like Gadsuric or Haislip, or $5mil of dead weight at the end of the bench.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> Instead of losing money, Would the Bucks fans mind a trade to Seattle for Calvin Booth? He hasn't played much for Seattle since he signed and I'm sure they would like to get rid of him. At least you would get SOMETHING in return and he's younger with upside. He has yet to play 20 mpg. You never know what he could do in a different system. Just wondering......???????


they have pryzbilla and gadzuric already


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> they have pryzbilla and gadzuric already


And what would be wrong in adding a 3rd Center? Injuries happen and I don't see why having those 2 should stop adding another.


----------

